# Deep Fringe VHF/UHF Antenna



## boylehome

I've been researching the internet for the best deep fringe antenna that will provide for the reception of distant stations. Does anyone with a deep fringe antenna have any recommendations, and most importantly, I would like to know how far away is your antenna from the transmitter and how well does it receive a good signal without snow (analog) or dropouts (digital)? If you have to use amps or arrays, I would like that information too. Thanks


----------



## Capmeister

I have a Winegard PlatinumHD 8200P (http://www.winegard.com/offair/platinum.htm#all)

VHF that is 60 to 80 miles away or less comes in without drop out (best is 40 or 50 miles away). UHF, I can bring in 65 miles away, but it's iffy as my antenna isn't on a tower, but on my two story roof. I easily, without drop out, bring in signals from 40 miles away.

I'm considering putting up a tower to bring in those that are 65 miles away, as that's where my UPN and WB HD would be.

I have a normal/standard preamp.


----------



## Eagles

boylehome said:


> I've been researching the internet for the best deep fringe antenna that will provide for the reception of distant stations. Does anyone with a deep fringe antenna have any recommendations, and most importantly, I would like to know how far away is your antenna from the transmitter and how well does it receive a good signal without snow (analog) or dropouts (digital)? If you have to use amps or arrays, I would like that information too. Thanks


I am using a Winegard HD-9095P UHF only antenna with a Winegard AP-4800 pre-amp and a Channel Master antenna rotor. I use the rotor because I can receive stations from 3, and sometimes 4 or 5 cities. As I am only intrested in digital OTA, which in my case are all UHF channels, I went with the UHF only as it's more powerful (for UHF) and not as big and bulky. My solid lock 100% all the time channels are From DC, Salisbury, and Baltimore which are about 50, 45 and 65 miles away respectively. I will tell you there are many factors to consider for each specific situation. Transmitting tower height and strength, distance, local terrain, your antenna height ect. In my particular case my reception was iffy at best at 35' above ground level. When I raised it to 55' it was awsome. See attached picture. It's not pretty, but it works great. Check out this site Click onto the contact link. Call and ask for Ben. This guy is very knowledgable and helpful. He is an OTA reception guru. If you give him your location, he should be able to give you a pretty good idea concerning equipment and reception possabilities. Let me know how you make out


----------



## hankh

I am 85 miles west of Shreveport, Louisiana, and 95 miles east of Dallas, Texas. I use a Channel Master Quantum 1160 antenna, CM7777 preamp. All full-power Shreveport channels are 99% reliable. The Dallas channels are about 50% reliable.

Analogue channels are far more reliable and I suspect once the transition is complete, station managers will request power increases to fill out there former analogue coverage areas.

Since both of these cities duplicate the same networks, it is like traveling to different cities to shop at Walmart. The only differences, besides local news, is in the scheduling of syndicated programming.


----------



## boylehome

Eagles said:


> I am using a Winegard HD-9095P UHF only antenna with a Winegard AP-4800 pre-amp and a Channel Master antenna rotor.


Thanks for the information and picture. If you erected that very high antenna by your self, I'll categorize you with superman. Have you had any problem with the pre-amp in aiming the antenna? I had to remove a pre-amp because of two problems. 1. it caused some type of polarization to to the antenna so I had to aim it about 20 degrees to left of the actual transmitting site to get enough signal to lock on the digital channel. 2. Local business using certain frequency caused interference to the digital signal.


----------



## Eagles

boylehome said:


> Thanks for the information and picture. If you erected that very high antenna by your self, I'll categorize you with superman. Have you had any problem with the pre-amp in aiming the antenna? I had to remove a pre-amp because of two problems. 1. it caused some type of polarization to to the antenna so I had to aim it about 20 degrees to left of the actual transmitting site to get enough signal to lock on the digital channel. 2. Local business using certain frequency caused interference to the digital signal.


No problem with the pre-amp that I'm aware of. And yes, I did it myself. It was one of those deals where after I was finished I said to myself, "I can't believe I got that done without help". I had to quit early on the first day as the heat on the roof got the better of me. My wife was not too happy with the appearance, but she loves watching all of our favorite shows in HD. Actually it's a home made telescoping mast using (2) 10' sections of conduit, (1-1/2" inside 2") and 17' of Channel Master 1" mast inside of that. Basically I pre-assembled everything on the ground, and using a 12' "A" frame ladder extended it out incrementally. I was a great relief to get reception after the hookup. It would of been a real bummer if something was not hooked up properly after it was up. My biggest post install concern was wind. I've had a couple of 50+ MPH gust days. All OK. I'll attach a couple more pictures. When friends and family come over to visit, and I proudly show them my antenna set up they look at me like, "you need to get a life".


----------



## oljim

hankh is right the cm 1160 is the best uhf/vhf ant. It will get solid lock on uhf stations my 4228 will not pick up at all


----------



## boylehome

oljim said:


> hankh is right the cm 1160 is the best uhf/vhf ant. It will get solid lock on uhf stations my 4228 will not pick up at all


I checked for the 1160 on various sites on the internet. It has been discontinued. Channel Master is now pushing the 3600 series. They seem to look a lot like the Wineguard. I like the design of the UHF section of the 1160, it appears that it would do an excellent job for UHF.


----------



## midwest_dxer

I've never used an all-channel,but I've heard that the CM 1160 was one of the best.One that's probably just as good and still available is the Delhi 937SR w/power zoom attachment.

Delhi ( Jerrold ) VU-937SR UHF-VHF-FM TV ANTENNA Deepest Fringe TV antenna
http://www.starkelectronic.com/del937.htm

The best setup,of course,is to use seperates for different groups of channels.More expensive but very effective for extremely weak signals.

New Tower/Antennas
Address:http://community-2.webtv.net/GregBarker/NewTowerAntennas/


----------



## TV Tech

The Winegard 8200 is STILL the king of the VHF/UHF antennas.

And since some VHF digital transmitters will be on the air in 2009, it is still a wise choice.

If interested in UHF only, the Winegard HD-9032 at 114.5 inches long will produce
fantastic signals for less than $40 dollars.

The HD-9095 is a much stronger antenna design and it has the end mounted advantage that eliminates pattern distortion from the mast pipe.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr

The Channel Master 4228 HD works very well for UHF and VHF Hi, too.


----------



## Jim5506

4228 excellent on UHF, satisfactory on VHF high band only.


----------

